# HBO To Go



## PurpleDog (Jun 23, 2009)

Is HBO To Go available as an app on the Fire ?


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

There's not one available from Amazon, anyway. Last I read, and I haven't checked further since late December when I got my Fire near Christmas, HBO GO didn't yet support the Fire. I'd be interested too to see if anyone knows if that has changed. I'd think it would have been posted here by now if things changed, though, but you never know. 

Here's a thread about a work-around, that didn't sound too great but in case you're desperate  --

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,92241.0.html


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I recently got a Roku and I can't even get HBO Go on it.  After looking around on the internet, as of this current time, you can't get HBO Go unless you are an HBO subscriber.  I think they are working on it, but that's the way it is now.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> as of this current time, you can't get HBO Go unless you are an HBO subscriber. I think they are working on it, but that's the way it is now.


That makes perfect sense to me, actually. I'd be rather surprised if there was a free way to get HBO content when HBO on TV is a paid service. And I'd question its legitimacy.


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

The problem with HBO To Go is that your cable or satellite provider has to "bless" the device..  HBO does not provide it independently.  I have Directv and unfortunately - they haven't yet (neither has Comcast) blessed the Roku - not sure how they feel about the Fire.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

HBO GO w/DirecTV has okayed it at least for the Blackberry Playbook as I have it on mine, so the combo is not entirely anti-device for sure.  It may just take them awhile to get to the Roku (wish they'd hurry, but then again Roku for any provider just started allowing it a month or two ago), and the Fire (also wish they'd hurry).

And yeah, you have to be an HBO subscriber...no reason for them to let you have HBO content, including old series, for free.  And they pretty much don't release those to Netflix or Amazon for streaming, either.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes, you have to be a subscriber, which is understandable.  It is possible to sideload it onto the Fire if you can get a copy of the apk, but it is terrible, in my opinion.  Unbearable.  I tried it.  Fortunately, I can get it on my iPad and my Roku (using the Roku while we're out in San Diego).  I'm using my FiOS subscription to HBO but streaming the content over the condo's Time-Warner    Perhaps if I was desparate, but I'm getting an ill feeling just thinking of trying to watch the picture that I saw on the Fire.

Betsy


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I wish there was a way to just subscribe to HBO Go so I could watch it through my Roku, just like I do with Netflix.  I've heard talk that they might be considering such a thing. Would be a good way for them to make more money.


----------



## PurpleDog (Jun 23, 2009)

The reason I asked is that I Have HBO To Go on my iPad and its amazing. 

I am a subscriber to HBO via Direct TV. HBO To Go allows you access to 95% of their past content like the Sopranos, 6 Feet Under, Rome, The Wire, Band of Brothers, etc., etc. They also offer a selection of movies and current programming each month. 

I have an unopened Fire and wanted to find out all about it before I cracked the seal. Having access to HBO To Go would allow me to maybe NOT have to purchase the Amazon Prime right away for an additional $79, as I'm pretty sure it would take me a year or so to watch all that HBO has to offer.


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

PurpleDog said:


> Having access to HBO To Go would allow me to maybe NOT have to purchase the Amazon Prime right away for an additional $79, as I'm pretty sure it would take me a year or so to watch all that HBO has to offer.


Just to say that Amazon Prime is so worth the $79.. I've had it since they started offering it - I buy all that I can with Amazon.. free 2 day shipping. Very cool.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

(My UPS man hates me this week, he's made so many deliveries because of how much I've bought off Amazon with Prime and how many different boxes they've split it up into....  )


----------



## PurpleDog (Jun 23, 2009)

bordercollielady said:


> Just to say that Amazon Prime is so worth the $79.. I've had it since they started offering it - I buy all that I can with Amazon.. free 2 day shipping. Very cool.


I agree. I had a Fire and returned it. I simply used my iPad way more than I did the Fire. But .. I but decided to buy another Fire when they were on sale for $199 and included the $50 WalMart gift card. I will use the Fire as my "take with me everywhere" device. It's much easier to tote around than an iPad, and if it's ever lost or stolen, I won't feel as bad losing a $150 device vs a $500 one. Does that make sense ?

To me, having the ability to stream unlimited video for $79 a year [only $1.52 per week !] is the main reason I'd want a Fire.


----------



## Steven Stickler (Feb 1, 2012)

Let me just say: I am jealous of those of you that can get it through your ROKU. We have Comcast and I can watch on my computer but can't get HBO to go through ROKU (I can add the channel to the Roku, but then it reminds me--I think with a somewhat mocking tone--that my provider won't let me use it). Grrrrr....

Sorry, off-topic. Couldn't help it.


----------



## krm0789 (Dec 21, 2010)

Steph H said:


> (My UPS man hates me this week, he's made so many deliveries because of how much I've bought off Amazon with Prime and how many different boxes they've split it up into....  )


Ours has told us to stop ordering so much. His next delivery was our Christmas tree in a very large box... he was not pleased.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

My UPS guy is always happy to deliver -- my purchasing ensures that he has a job!   Just doing my bit for the economy.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Steven Stickler said:


> Let me just say: I am jealous of those of you that can get it through your ROKU. We have Comcast and I can watch on my computer but can't get HBO to go through ROKU (I can add the channel to the Roku, but then it reminds me--I think with a somewhat mocking tone--that my provider won't let me use it). Grrrrr....
> 
> Sorry, off-topic. Couldn't help it.


Steven, for you and others, be sure to send an email (periodically) to your cable provider asking for them to add Roku as a device. Customer feedback is how changes happen.

Betsy


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> My UPS guy is always happy to deliver -- my purchasing ensures that he has a job!  Just doing my bit for the economy.


I've kinda been a shopping fiend this week, yesterday my UPS guy thought he deserved a present - I offered up my new running shoes, but he decided they wouldn't fit 

As he's going thru a divorce I figured that I could provide him with job security! 

However, nice as he is - he does NOT like coming to my house - something about the low hanging tree in my driveway. I normally call him when I have a package coming and meet him somewhere.


----------



## B.A. Spangler (Jan 25, 2012)

bordercollielady said:


> The problem with HBO To Go is that your cable or satellite provider has to "bless" the device.. HBO does not provide it independently. I have Directv and unfortunately - they haven't yet (neither has Comcast) blessed the Roku - not sure how they feel about the Fire.


This is correct ... device approval first, then you will see an App in the marketplace. It shouldn't be long before Amazon has an HBO Go App available. 
And as someone mentioned, you have to already subscribe to HBO through your cable provider.


----------

